
Voynich code may have been cracked - bookofjoe
https://newatlas.com/voynich-code/59693/
======
bookofjoe
The Language and Writing System of MS408 (Voynich) Explained
[https://doi.org/10.1080/02639904.2019.1599566](https://doi.org/10.1080/02639904.2019.1599566)

